# 1941 Schwinn Autocycle



## cash4chaos (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi All,
I need help finding out if bike is correct for a 41 . I think the rims are lobdell and not s2's also I don't think the handlebars or gooseneck are correct either . I think this bike should have drop center rims and as razor back goose neck and Wald handle bars .
Thanks
Mike


----------



## videoranger (Apr 3, 2013)

I believe drop centers and razor stem are original types for '41.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Apr 3, 2013)

My 41 had Torrington cross braced straight pull bars with a razor stem, drop center rims.  Your guard looks correct to me.


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 3, 2013)

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1941_1950/1941_cc_004.html


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 3, 2013)

My 41 cantilever and 41 DX both have Lobdells, not drop centers...my 40 and my 46 have drop centers...


----------



## cash4chaos (Apr 3, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone I'm in So Cal and will be going to the Cyclone Coaster ride this Sunday . I believe there is a vintage bike swap meet before the ride so I will be on the look out.for the parts. 
Does anyone know what the correct rack would be 6 or 9 hole and is the straight bar rack the same as the cantilever frame ?
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Apr 4, 2013)

*I love 41s*

Your bike is killer! So here we goooo... Yes straight bar rack is the same, but finding a prewar six hole is a bit tough! They are out there but for a price. Be careful though, some people have been known to try  and pass off postwar six hole tops with prewar legs. Prewar tops are narrower then post where it attaches to the frame. 1941 could have had drop centers or lobdells. The painted rims may be originals since the fender braces are painted. It looks to me that you have girl bars on it. A razor stem would be correct, but make sure it has the sharper top "razor" line and an AS cinch long bolt ( first year). Your grips are wrong, should be black simple Schwinn scripted ovals, not the recessed Schwinn oval. Joseposer on Ebay has a set for sale and also John here on the cabe fabricates stuff amd may be able to help make a clamp for you. That piece might be a tough find, ive known guys to buy complete chain guards just for that clamp!. I think the saddle is wrong but not sure, think it is supposed to have a sliding rail. what's on the badge? BF Goodrich?? And I bet the serial starts with I? Upon further looking of the picture of your bike, I think it had a tank. The headtube has the tell tale Mark on the one side. Check to see if the other side has it too.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 4, 2013)

*Yes the CYCLONE COASTER Swapmeet is BEFORE the ride THIS SUNDAY*



cash4chaos said:


> Thanks everyone I'm in So Cal and will be going to the Cyclone Coaster ride this Sunday . I believe there is a vintage bike swap meet before the ride so I will be on the look out.for the parts.
> Does anyone know what the correct rack would be 6 or 9 hole and is the straight bar rack the same as the cantilever frame ?
> Thanks
> Mike




*Mike 

the CYCLONE COASTER Swapmeet STARTS @ 7am - but the early settlers get there as early as 5:30-6:00am - all the details are at www.cyclonecoaster.com --

 The rack you seek is expensive -- it is a 6 hole rack - the top & rack legs are different from the postwar version & quite pricy at that -- the going rate for one is in the $250.- t0 $300.- dollar range -- you may just want to leave your bike as it sits & find a more complete one which in the long run is a better deal than trying to find the correct tank - rack - lights - whatever else is missing -- Schwinn also had a less deluxe model & they also distributed them through other places with different options badged LaSalle - BF Goodrich - Etc - I have a strip down like this with an American Flyer badge that shows no signs of a tank or rack ever being present -- either way I just embrace what I have until something else catches my eye or wallet -- nice bike - enjoy it -- Below is a picture of a Deluxe 1941 BF Goodrich seen down here on a ride in Newport Beach last year -- Ride Vintage -- Frank *


----------



## videoranger (Apr 5, 2013)

old hotrod said:


> My 41 cantilever and 41 DX both have Lobdells, not drop centers...my 40 and my 46 have drop centers...



Interesting info here. Is appears that the rims on the bike Mike posted look to possibly be original to the bike with matching fender stay paint color. Are they Lobdells? I have a '41 Schwinn built LaSalle straight bar with drop rims, but Chicago Cycle Supply rim specs could have differed from Schwinn spec'ed models for '41. Any other insights on '41 Schwinn rim types? Tanks are definitely scarce for these frames. Still a very nice find.


----------

